# Check out my RSPCA news story and blog!



## Jeremy (3 Nov 2008)

It would appear that if the aquatics trade adheared to RSPCA policies on the keeping of animals in captivity, we would not have a trade , or any pets for that matter, at all?

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... blogid=212

Its important that everyone knows the facts.

Please leave a comment on my blog.

Thankyou.


----------



## Tom (3 Nov 2008)

You can't walk a fish, you can't cuddle a fish (easily), you can't teach a fish tricks (well..)..... what does the RSPCA care?


----------



## san-ho-zay (3 Nov 2008)

I think that generally the RSPCA do great work with animals but they think primarily of animal welfare in terms of birds, cats, dogs, rabbits, horses, etc. When I have reported animals like foxes and horses in distress the RSPCA have been very dedicated in their response. When I have reported fairs for giving away goldfish as prizes to unaccompanied children they have been toothless. Next time I see kids wandering the streets with goldfish swinging around in bag I'll be burdening the police with it.


----------



## Luketendo (3 Nov 2008)

Yeah they are good with furry animals.

Just they don't know ---- about fish


----------



## Ed Seeley (3 Nov 2008)

My experience with them with wild animals is that they weren't particularly interested in them either.  When a Wood pigeon had flown into a neighbours window and burst it's crop open I was told rather brusquely that they didn't deal with animals like that and I had to take it to a vets!  Fortunately the vets didn't want any money but that kind of response (amongst their other stances on things like fishing and hunting) means they will never get my support or money.


----------



## bugs (3 Nov 2008)

Is it a one-off journalistic dig at the RSPCA or is PFK planning to encourage the RSPCA to take more of an educated interest? They're a solid organisation in most respects so I figure hearts and minds may be a better approach? One that may be less likely to cause them to raise their defences and reap some highly influential benefits?


----------



## Jeremy (12 Nov 2008)

Hmmm, its difficult to win hearts and minds when as an organisation they believe that our hobby is fundamentally wrong.

Maybe we could just about get away with continuing the planted hobby with plants and shrimp, but I like to keep fish in my tanks too.


----------



## Egmel (12 Nov 2008)

As I've posted on the blog, there may be factions which think our hobby is wrong but that just means there's education to be done.

The last thing the OATA needs is the RSPCA deciding that it's going to take an interest in fish trade in competition with the OATA, they need to work together and provide a combined front to promote welfare in the aquarium trade.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (16 Dec 2008)

I found this thread - and Jeremy's blog - fascinating.  As an aspiring planted tank fishkeeper, I find the animal welfare issues far from straightforward.  I assumed at first that all/most tropical fish were captive bred, but now realise many are wild caught.  In trying to get a handle on this, and other issues of animal welfare (which I increasingly realise were based on my own misconceptions) I went to the obvious, authoritative source - the RSPCA.  Was it any use? Not really - its website has some very superficial fish care advice, and that's it.

If I'm to make an informed decision about whether to keep fish (decision made already  ), and what fish to keep, then I need information.  This site has been fantastic in providing me with info that means I am now confident I can set up a planted tank to provide an excellent home for the right number of the right species of fish, and maintain it in a way that safeguards their welfare to a very high standard.  

But what I now need to know is - what happens to the fish between the breeder or their wild source and my tank?  What impact does their breeding or capture have on local economies, wild stocks, biodiversity, and so on?  How are they transported?  I don't buy eggs without some idea of how the chickens have been kept - I certainly don't want to buy live animals without knowing how they're treated before I buy them.THIS is the sort of info I thought the RSPCA would offer - but no chance!  

PFK has been extremely useful - my three copies are vey well thumbed! - but surely there is a pressing need for an up-to-date comprehensive and independent source of info that tells me, for instance, that fish species A is wild caught in a manner that protects its local environment, supports threatened ecosystems, underpins important rural livelihoods and is transported humanely, while fish species B is bred intensively in conditions of poor husbandry, with large numbers dying in transit - or not.

The OATA site suggests that it is aware of the issue of poor information about how the ornamental fish industry operates - but is anyone addressing it?  How the hell do I get to a position where I can be confident that the fish in MY tank are part of the solution, not part of the problem?

This seems AT LEAST as important as ensuring my FE CO2 system doesn't gas my fish...


----------

